# Dartanions Weight Loss/ 2010 Show Journal



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Dartantions!

I haven't read your other thread, but I think your goals are admirable. 

I would like to comment on one thing. Lifting weights will not cause you to gain muscle mass. It would actually help you a great deal by raising your metabolism and firming your muscles. It will not bulk you up! *edit* Keep the weight low, and the reps high!

I started going to the gym last August, and I had the same fear that you did, that I would end up getting bigger. My husband, who is a huge gym rat, convinced me to do weight lifting, and I decided to give it a try. It's made a world of difference for me, and I always feel amazing when I leave. If you need convincing it doesn't bulk you, I'll send you some pictures of me 

I currently go to the gym 5 days a week, I walk about a mile to two miles and then I alternate each day between doing arm exercises, and leg exercises.

Good Luck!! I look forward to hearing about your show season and about how your personal goals are going!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you so much ptvintage, Ok I will add some light weight lifting into the mix  I have actually already eaten fairly horribly today .
Breakfast: Meat lovers omlette with cheese and hasbrowns. (wasn't a huge surving but not very good none the less)
Snack: None
Lunch: (not time yet)

I haven't taken my weight today I am thinking of making it a once a week thing so I do not get discouraged. I don't have class today so no weight room but after I ride today I am thinking of taking Pongo (the doggie) on a nice long walk  I know he likes to get out (even though he has control of 11 acres lol). I am also stoked that the show is only 5 days away!!!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*I'm horrible*

Yesterday -
Breakfast: Four tortilla(sp) with egg, black beans, & Sour cream
Snack:None
Lunch: Salade!! greens with cottage cheese, turkey, fruits, & no dressing
Snack:none
Dinner: Taco Bell 5 layer barritto with a soda :-x 
and didn't go to the weight room... yeah smack me...

Today:
Breakfast: Plain cheerio's OMG YUM (seriously I <3 cheerios)
Snack: Egg, Bacon, & Cheese breakfast sandwich from Jack In the box :-x
Lunch: Might Grab a salade from the cafeteria
Snack:None
Dinner:... Dunno yet lol
I'm going to ride today and should hit the weight room but can't today with classes and haveing to drive home after lab for an award thingy. I will be riding today though  

First horse show of the season is 3 days away  I am going to clip D Saterday


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Eating less more often may help. snacks are your friend. 

I eat like 5-6 "meals" a day. one or two might be only one special K bar, dinner was usually cooked vegetables, or some garlicbread. I eat when Im hungry, otherwise starving yourself will make your body want to gorge more. At college I packed lunch and cooked own breakfast and dinner at my dorm. If you pack you wont see that yummy cafeteria selection, and wont be as tempted. 

In college I had a short grocery last- milk, bread, onions, eggs, olivo "butter" spread, kiwi, bananas, apples, carrots, lettuce, cheese, salami or pepperoni, potatoes, mushrooms, colorful peppers and ice cream, pasta, and a few cans of soup. I litterly would force myself to eat everything before I went shopping again (usually 1-2 weeks.) I was so worried about that freshman 15, and having to buy new riding pants, I was so focused on eating right I actually lost weight. If you dont have time for the gym, walk more, stairs instead of elevator, part your car further away ect. 

Hopefully your doctor can help you.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you SillyBunny11486 I'll give that a try  Oh and dinner was a vaggie burger with some sprite >.<


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Breakfast:None I was late to my appointment
Snack: None
Lunch: Sweet onin chicken teryaky(sp) on9-gain honey oat break wit lettuc, spinach, onion, provalon cheese and the sauce with a lemon tea and 2 peanut butter cookies (smack me now)
Snack: None
Dinner: small plate of curry chicken & some chips.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Dartanion said:


> Breakfast:None I was late to my appointment
> Snack: None
> Lunch: Sweet onin chicken teryaky(sp) on9-gain honey oat break wit lettuc, spinach, onion, provalon cheese and the sauce with a lemon tea and 2 peanut butter cookies (smack me now)
> Snack: None
> Dinner: small plate of curry chicken & some chips.


Dinner: Two scopes of vanilla Soy ice cream type stuff and a glass of coke.

Yeah so I wanna lie about what I eat but I need to shape up sooner or later.

Doctors visit: Everything he tested for was normal so he's a little stumped and wants me to drastically change my diet and work out for 2hrs a day6days a week. Phew :| I wish I had to money to hire a weight trainer type person... I have decent motivation but I won't lie it sucks working out on your own ....


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

It can suck working out on your own. I actually grew to like it though, it now annoys me when other people want to talk to me while I'm working out. And 2 hours a day!? Jeez! That's a lot of time working out! I'm not a doctor or anything, but I think it'd be okay to start with less time.

Have an iPod is a big help. I usually read a book while I walk on the treadmill, it distracts me and makes the time go by much faster. 

This may help you with weight training: 
Don't try to do everything everyday. You have three muscle groups, arms, back and chest, and then legs. Just try to do two to three different machines for each muscle group for the day, and leave it at that. The next day, do a different set of muscles.

I think it's best to start small at the gym. As time goes on, you may want to push yourself more, but just little things make the difference. When I was first going, I only went for 20 minutes a day. Once that became routine, I pushed myself more.

Good luck with it!

How did your show go? Hopefully it was great!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you so much ptvintage, I have foun that my iPOD helps to keep me from getting bored after only 5-10 minutes on a machine. Thank you for the tips and I am going to put them into action starting tomorrow. Actually I could today, my puppy Pongo is getting CHUBBY so a good walk around the block (maybe a couple of times) would do him a lot of good. I need to catch-up on what I have eaten over the past two or three days:

Sunday:
*Breakfast:* Honey Bunches of oats cereal (Bowl)
*Snack:* White bread with two slices of cheese (prov)
*Lunch:* Skipped tooo busy showing lol.
*Snack:* None
*Dinner:* Some kind of meat... not chicken I think it was a BIG SLAB of steak. It wasn't really big but it was thick :shock:
I drank two gatoraids and a coke.

Yesterday:
*Breakfast: *grande Breakfast barrito (isn't really grande the grande and 'normal' are the same size the grande just has gravey and cheese)
*Snack: *None
*Lunch: *Carls Jr >.< Yeah with a coke... Yeah... :-x
*Snack: *Nothing
*Dinner: *Nothing

Today:
*Breakfast:* A bowl of rice crispy treats 
*Snack:* None onlu 10am

Oh and I would post the results again but I don't want to do that too many times so here is the link to the post I made in the showing section 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-shows/pictures-show-today-not-too-shabby-49089/


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

sounds like you're putting the effort in! Just remember--skipping meals slows metabolism down, and exercise speeds it up!! Instead of skipping meals, just make sure all your meals are healthy and nutritious. That doesn't mean eating only salads, you need SOME carbs to have energy for exercise...but fast food is bad bad bad!!! Go for a nice walk every day...with your horse or dog, even walking can work wonders!! My dad just lost 70 pounds by walking every morning and eating more small healthy meals a day....rather than a few large meals. ...not really sure how well you usually do but had seen in these few posts that you don't have many snacks and had skipped some meals. YOU CAN STILL EAT!! Just eat HEALTHY and EXERCISE as much as you can. BEST OF LUCK!!!!  keep up the hard work


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Amlalriiee said:


> YOU CAN STILL EAT!! Just eat HEALTHY and EXERCISE as much as you can. BEST OF LUCK!!!!  keep up the hard work


thank you and when i am 'skipping' it's not to lose weight or starve myself I try not to eat unless I am hungry you know? Thank you so much for the ecoragment . I'm having an uber lazy day but I am hoping to get a little something in today... Probably take my tubby puppy for a walk.

Breakfast: a small barrito with egg, beans, and some hot dog
Snack:None
Lunch: 90 second warm up alfredo pasta stuff??
Snack: not hungry?
Dinner: it's ok 12:50 so not time yet


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

That makes sense, it's good to eat only when you are hungry...I just know a lot of people who have made the mistake of just using meal skipping as weight loss :/ not a great plan usually!!!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Amlalriiee said:


> That makes sense, it's good to eat only when you are hungry...I just know a lot of people who have made the mistake of just using meal skipping as weight loss :/ not a great plan usually!!!


haha I won't lie back in middle school I thought it was a good idea:?..yeah no LOL

Ok so in a nut shell it was my 21st B-day this weekend so I hate cake, alcohol, alcohol, cookies, cheese, alcohol, more cake, more fat and more booze LOL. I won't even give anymore gory details lol. I MIGHT take D to a clear round Jumping play day thingy this weekend to work on our fence work. It's only $4.50 a round I just need directions to this places location . Then our 2nd horse show will be March 21st  woot woot


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Breakfast: Rice Crispty treats cerela
Snack: none
Lunch: Split a breakfast barrito with the bf and shared an Ice tea
Snack: none
Dinner: (not time yet) planning on stopping by Olive Garden for a drink though


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

I just wanted to encourage you in your weight loss effort because I am in the same boat. It is not easy but it can be done. It is also good that you have set goals for yourself to look forward to because that helps.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Ooooo just turned 21?! Be really careful with any drinking you do, it'll really set you back in your weight loss goals. Depending on what you're drinking, those things are FILLED with calories. If you're into sweeter drinks, those things can have 400 calories each. Don't let one weekend mess you up, it is okay to indulge, as long as it's not everyday.

Happy birthday! Definitely go out and have fun! 

Good luck at your next show. The jump thing you're going to sounds fun!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Horsel02 said:


> I just wanted to encourage you in your weight loss effort because I am in the same boat. It is not easy but it can be done. It is also good that you have set goals for yourself to look forward to because that helps.


Thank you  I have been HORRIBLE about excerising lately so I really want to jump back onto that wagon but things are getting so busy with school I hope I can still get in a good hour workout. maybe I can slpit it up to 30minutes in the morning and 30 minutes later on in the day??




ptvintage said:


> Ooooo just turned 21?! Be really careful with any drinking you do, it'll really set you back in your weight loss goals. Depending on what you're drinking, those things are FILLED with calories. If you're into sweeter drinks, those things can have 400 calories each. Don't let one weekend mess you up, it is okay to indulge, as long as it's not everyday.
> 
> Happy birthday! Definitely go out and have fun!
> 
> Good luck at your next show. The jump thing you're going to sounds fun!


Thank you very much! Yeah I don't have the money to drink as much as I might want to atm LOL. Thank goodness  Maybe I can get one of those health information sheets that can tell me how many cals are in what?


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Some flirting with the guys at the bar, and mentioning you just turned 21, you'll get plenty of free drinks! I hear vodka is supposed to be low in calories. You could go hardcore and just take shots.

Splitting your workup is actually a really good idea. I can't think of the benefits of it at the moment, but I know that it's supposed to be really good for you. I would do it more often, but my schedule is so weird, I don't have time to.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Hard Liquor is lower in calories then beer or wine, though wine is better for you health wise then Liquor or Beer. lol


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

wierd... I made a post on here yesterday... oh wellz

*Yesterday:*
Breakfast: an immunaty drink mix delio with a barrito with bacon, cheese, and potatos.
Snack: wasn't hungry
Lunch: another breakfast barritto.
Snack:None
Dinner: Cabbige, carrots, potatos, and some briskett heehhe

*Today:*
Breakfast: About to get something from the cafateria...hhmmm OJ and is def... maybe a banana or something...


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Today:*
Lunch: CHicken tendar wrap, tomatos light cheese, and grilled chicken with greens! Yum and a vitamin water hehehe


*HORSE SHOW SUNDAY WOOT WOOT*


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm about to go and have a bowl of cereal (honey bunches of oats?) and then take pongo for a walk . I have been drinking more mineral water and those sobe waters  so I am proud of myself for that but I think I really need to cut the soda out... I've cut back but I won't lie I feel discourages... I need to find the scale and a tape measure and see if there is any change...

OH and horse show results and pics can be found in the horse show section .


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok so I found this cool little calorie counter thingy online and supposidly(sp) for a chick to lose weight she needs to cut her food intake down by either 500 or 1,000 cals. I think men it's a straight 1,000 cals. So I am cutting down my cal intake to fit this 'plan' and see how it goes  I'm going to write out todays meal plans in a minute because I have to run to class soon but that's the just of my plan along with no more soda and only water with one juice or so a day.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok so here is what I have so far
Breakfast: Banana
Snack: Orange with sobe water
Lunch: non fat yougurt with the rest of the sobe water
Snack: Apple
Dinner: I haven't decided yet, something with veggies, maybe some turkey.

I don't want to have anything but water today and my one sobe water... lol so yeah ta da... any dinner suggestions??


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't know which one your using but try www.livestrong.com/myplate Great for tracking exercise and calories.

Another suggestion (besides cutting out pop). Try the South Beach diet. It's been working really well for my mom and it has 3 phases and the last one doesn't limit ANY foods. From what I've been noticing it's more about cleansing your body and then re-learning how to eat healthly.

Another thing. The worse thing about alcohol, besides the calories in the froo-froo drinks is that alcohol generally slows your metabolism. So you burn less calories so more are converted to fat. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I don't know which one your using but try www.livestrong.com/myplate Great for tracking exercise and calories.
> 
> Another suggestion (besides cutting out pop). Try the South Beach diet. It's been working really well for my mom and it has 3 phases and the last one doesn't limit ANY foods. From what I've been noticing it's more about cleansing your body and then re-learning how to eat healthly.
> 
> ...


Thanx MN Tigerstripes!!! I love that site! it's WAY BETTER than what I found lol. 

Breakfast: Apple & a bite of egg
Snack: Orange
Lunch: rice with a little cheese (the soft kind with the red cow on the front?) with some cheese chip stix (not that a great lunch)
Snack:Orange
Dinner: Not sure yet... last night I have rice with Chicken and aseragius(sp)

I still need to locate a tape measure... I will weigh myself tomorrow morning though .


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Weight yesterday afternoonish 228lbs no measurements yeah, yeah I am bad lol. This morning I had a bowl of honey bunches of oat cereal and week whacked for 4 hours!! omg on this huge stupidly steep hill lol. Lunch I had some pasta and a coke yes I am horrible but at least it was not A LOT of pasta and I didn't finish the coke hehehe. While I was weed whacking I only had flavored water hehehe.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Breakfast:small bowl of cerel
Snack: none wasn't hungr
Lunch: Small egg salade sandwhich with onion & lettuc(sp) with Vitamin water 
Snack: Not hungry
Dinner: Not time yet 

Did 4 hours of week whacking Sunday so I am sure I burnt all kinds of calls tha day lol. Oh and steped on the scale today 225 around 9am when I woke up. Now I have to go back to cleaning the house and mucking stalls ...


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I know I have been bad and not posting my food intake but here is for today:

Breakfast: Insure - 240cals
Snack: Special K bar - 90cals
Lunch: Yougurt & Fiber bar - 230cals
Snack: Banana & Oragne - 172 cals
Dinner: none yet not time

total cals: 732 cals 
Cals left for today: 768


----------

